# How big do you think it is?



## NEO_amateur_deer_hunter (5 mo ago)

Put my camera out in a small path near a creek that had fresh tracks, droppings and bedding. Got this on the camera and cant tell exactly how big it may be.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Seriously?..you can't even see anything...no way to even make a logical guess.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

What am I looking at? 😉


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

dugworm said:


> What am I looking at? 😉


Part of an ear and part of an antler in velvet...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'd say 165" or better based off the photo.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

That rack extends way outside of his ears. pretty good indicator of a pretty good sized rack and buck.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

must be examining his reflection in the lens


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Smart enough to avoid your camera.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

is this one of those computer generated pictures some people can see and others don't? pretty impressive rack


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I would say a monster based on real nothing other then that hopefully the ear is at a right angle and not back and it’s rack is past it’s ear. Other then that it’s kid of like going fishing you caught a glimpse of a fish on the line but couldn’t get it in the boat it pulled the hook. It was a 6” fish but in by the time your boats lands at the dock it was a 20” fish. Hopefully you get a new pic and close the mystery out.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Somewhere between 80 and 280"


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I get pics like that sometimes and wonder how big he really is. Only 2 pics I got of this buck and never seen him on the hoof either. Strange I had 9 different bucks that night on camera and he’s the only one I never saw again on camera or in person.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike, he needs at least 3 more years. Haha


----------

